# Sitting on the Edge 500 or 510 fence?



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

My FR305 is getting pretty sketchy ( less than 2 hours per charge and occasional mystery beeps/freezes) and I'm going to need a replacement soon. I've read a plethora of 500 reviews/threads and DCrainmakers 510 review and still can't decide between the two....or just continuing to use my Galaxy S3 (which is surprisingly more accurate than my 305 mileage wise, though foregoes cadence and I've yet to get a Bluetooth HR monitor, and it seems the BT cadence counters are iFern only?) 

So who else is straddling the 500/510 fence and why? (other than having to wait for the 510 to even hit the shelves)


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I'm springing for a 510 as a replacement for my 500 vs. dealing with warrantying it through Garmin. My 500 has had horrid GPS reception and accuracy ever since they replaced the screen for me,and Garmin tech support just keeps telling me to reset it, which doesn't work. So I've decided I don't really want to mess with a 500 anymore. The 510 really appeals to me since it'll profile up to 10 bikes (I have 3, going on 4 in the next few months), and you can have profiles (training, race, etc) for what is shown on the screen. I'm not the biggest fan of it being touchscreen. And of course I'm definitely loving that it has the second satellite system, too.

Just waiting for them to get to stores...


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the 810 which shares many features with the 510. 

It well worth the little extra money, at least to me. 

Plus the 500/800 are on the way out.


----------



## zerodb (May 19, 2011)

I got mine yesterday. I have been using 500 for an year and compared to that 510 is very big and bulky. Live tracking feature is also dependent upon mobile reception and I have to make sure every time that I charge both. Touch screen isn't that useful shifting fields while riding the bike and has poor contrast in sunlight. I am not sure how they convinced themselves to enter the market with that big size considering all the road bikes and aero profiles.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input, zerodb. I think. A year and a half of lurking before your first post? Whatever works for ya 
So are you saying that the 510 has less screen contrast than the 500? Is it adjustable? (like my 305 is)


----------



## zerodb (May 19, 2011)

Sorry. I didn't know that I have to post enough to comment about a product  This is one of the few threads I found when I searched for 500 vs 510. Brightness can be changed but may be it's that pixely look that's weird. Device is almost as big as the stem.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Thx for the pic zerodb! And welcome to MTBR  I'm sure that many of us here would love to hear more feedback from you as you get more hours on it. Yea it is big, but at least the color scheme works on your (road) rig!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't see how that's a problem...but I guess roadies were complaining about the size of the Edge 500 when it came out, too. how else do you figure they would fit the additional radio and antenna into it? probably a bigger battery to power everything, too.

features have a price...size.


----------



## Vlad_OfTranssylvania (Feb 21, 2013)

I had the 205 and it died on me after a long life... upgraded to the 500 and it was even better and is still going strong. From what I have heard the 510 is awesome and even better then the 500. I played with it a bit at the shop and it was awesome!


----------



## mwilson7 (Aug 16, 2007)

I received my 510 last week and have used it on three rides so far and love it. Coming from a 305 (which finally gave up) it is a quantum leap to say the least! Still getting used to everything but one of the biggest immediate differences is the lightning fast download speeds. Takes about 3-5 seconds on Garmin or Strava vs. the 30-40 seconds it used to take.

Pairs up with all my accessories VERY quickly and is very intuitive.

Overall I'm very happy with my purchase and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I got my hands on a 510 today... so very completely utterly happy with it! Definitely a huge improvement over the 500 in my eyes. Just a lot more user friendly IMO. And since I am going on 5 bikes, I love the fact it profiles up to 10! And to boot, I got full satellite reception within 5 seconds in my house. Compare that to the 25 minutes outside with a clear view of the sky my 500 took, and I'm a happy camper

I did a small, dorky write up on my blog: Unboxing & Review: Garmin Edge 510 Cycling Computer | outdoorgirlygirl


----------



## mwilson7 (Aug 16, 2007)

That reminds me of one of the biggest surprises. I get satellite reception in my basement!! And it is significantly quicker than the 305 I replaced.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw a 510 under glass at REI. I liked the understated looks, especially compared to the bundle version of the 500. 

It was hard to wait on my REI dividend (~3 more weeks).


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

heyyall said:


> I saw a 510 under glass at REI. I liked the understated looks, especially compared to the bundle version of the 500.
> 
> It was hard to wait on my REI dividend (~3 more weeks).


Oh man, it is definitely hard to wait for those dividends to come! I feel your pain! Mine is probably going towards more bike mounts for my Thule rack. I'm such an impatient person, that's why I jumped on the 510.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

sooshee said:


> Oh man, it is definitely hard to wait for those dividends to come! I feel your pain! Mine is probably going towards more bike mounts for my Thule rack. I'm such an impatient person, that's why I jumped on the 510.


I tried to talk my wife into just going ahead and getting it. What if they were sold out when the dividend comes in? What if I don't have time to make it back to REI? What if.... Alas, waiting is the right thing since the weather outside isn't quite cooperating.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

For those that have used both the 500 and 510...Are the speed/cadence sensors and premium HR strap the same for both bundled units?
Reason I ask is because I already have the 500 bundle, but if I decide to upgrade I'd like to know if I could just get the 510 unit or have to get the whole bundle.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

upstateSC-rider said:


> For those that have used both the 500 and 510...Are the speed/cadence sensors and premium HR strap the same for both bundled units?
> Reason I ask is because I already have the 500 bundle, but if I decide to upgrade I'd like to know if I could just get the 510 unit or have to get the whole bundle.


If not identical, they certainly would work since both sets use ANT+ to communicate.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. Like you I am on the same fence. I think what is selling me on the 510 are the comments concerning the much improved reception over the 500.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

worth noting that the 510 has GLONASS (Russia's version of GPS) support, which the 500, 800, and 810 don't have. Should be more accurate at the satellite level as a result.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> For those that have used both the 500 and 510...Are the speed/cadence sensors and premium HR strap the same for both bundled units?
> Reason I ask is because I already have the 500 bundle, but if I decide to upgrade I'd like to know if I could just get the 510 unit or have to get the whole bundle.


Bundled equipment is identical!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

heyyall said:


> If not identical, they certainly would work since both sets use ANT+ to communicate.





sooshee said:


> Bundled equipment is identical!


Thanks guys.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

sooshee said:


> ... And to boot, I got full satellite reception within 5 seconds in my house. Compare that to the 25 minutes outside with a clear view of the sky my 500 took, and I'm a happy camper


I'll echo that sentiment. I get satellite lock INSIDE. It's a great unit.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

The 510 bundle also comes with an out front mount.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

heyyall said:


> It was hard to wait on my REI dividend (~3 more weeks).


My dividend showed up last Saturday.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Jdub said:


> My dividend showed up last Saturday.


I raced to check online to see if mine was available...it wasn't 

But, you've given me hope!


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

One feature that I'm surely looking forward to is the wireless upload with the mobile app. Using the USB on my FR305 for uploads seems so antiquated...
But having to do manual uploads from Garmin Connect to Strava also seems like a step backwards 
Sure would be cool if someone could develop an app or reprogram the 510 to sync directly Strava...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Look at Garmin Connect Synchronization.

Garmin Connect Syncronization - Automatically copy Garmin Connect activities to RunKeeper, Strava and MapMyFitness

I'm piloting it now to connect garmin connect to runkeeper in preparation for my 510. I have years worth of data in Runkeeper that I want to keep active and current, but will be switching the recording device shortly. The good news is that the sync tool works just fine. It takes ~15 minutes for the activities to cross, but it doesn't require any user interaction.

The current implementation for Strava requires a password to be supplied once, but that is rumored to be fixed shortly. If you feel comfortable supplying your password, it will work for you.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

heyyall- that's cool! Oh and thanks for helping me decide to blow another few hundred bux!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Noclutch said:


> heyyall- that's cool! Oh and thanks for helping me decide to blow another few hundred bux!


My pleasure


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I got my yesterday as Performance Bike had a one day sale of 15% off.

The Out-Front mount made me nervous on my MTB so I put it on my road bike.

Tomorrow will be my first day to test it. I have been using a 305 and my wife has a 500 so I have a lot to compare it to.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Bailey44- so how do you like your new toy?
I'm expecting mine tuesday


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Noclutch said:


> Bailey44- so how do you like your new toy?
> I'm expecting mine tuesday


I have 3 rides on mine so far. It seems to me more accurate on mileage and heart rate than my 500, easier to see secondary to the size and then there is the cool factor.

It was neat after our night ride last night, to pop a top on a IPA.,set on a bench and show everyone the data that was transferred over to my phone.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

heyyall said:


> I raced to check online to see if mine was available...it wasn't
> 
> But, you've given me hope!


Mine still isn't available either  I hope it shows up soon, I need to buy more bike mounts for my roof rack!!

I'm definitely enjoying my 510, and haven't had any satellite problems like I was having on my 500. I still plug mine into Strava after every ride, but am enjoying the auto upload to Garmin. The only thing that is bugging me is the severe weather alerts, I think I'll have to turn off that feature. I live in Wyoming, I really don't need to be reminded that it's windy outside...


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

DWill said:


> I have the 810 which shares many features with the 510.
> 
> It well worth the little extra money, at least to me.
> 
> Plus the 500/800 are on the way out.


The 510 is misnamed. From reading, my understanding is that the 510 is meant to be a separate pricepoint and a different device altogether with it's color touchscreen.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Noclutch said:


> Sure would be cool if someone could develop an app or reprogram the 510 to sync directly Strava...


It's more likely that Strava would enhance their app to upload the Garmin Connect Mobile data.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I put my first ride in on my 501 yesterday and I'm pleased. Initial set up was pretty easy- even for a 51 yo borderline technophobe . I paired it to speed/cadence and HR monitors and my Samsung S3, downloaded the Garmin mobile app and also signed up for the above linked Garmin connect sync. I mounted it on the stem as the out front seemed vulnerable in an OTB situation.
The screen and font is easily for my old eyes to read- using 3 big and 2 small data fields. Contrast is good and brightness adjustable- I cranked it up to the max just to see battery drain effect. Ran it for 2.5 hours on a 95% charge and it pulled down to "83%" charge- we'll see how linear this discharge trend goes- I'd be surprised if I get the advertised 18 hours out of a charge but whatever in this day of daily charging our portable electronics/connectivity.... There is a day (black on white) and night ( white digits on black screen), and an auto back light setting. It is pretty intuitive a layout, but I'm not really crazy about the whole touch screen idea still ( my S3 is my first smart phone,too LOL)
After my ride the sync was quick to Garmin connect, but it took a while for that to upload to Strava via the sync link. I sent a Live Link to my GF to follow, and she said that it was not a true continual live link, but more a point in time map that could be refreshed for updates, and worked better on a desktop than her cell. I'm not sure about the accuracy yet. I ran Strava on my cell simultaneously and they were within about 3% (26.6 and 27.4 miles) 
So far I'm a happy camper.:thumbsup:
Anyone want a FR305 with a short attention span?


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I have six rides on my 510 and love it. Accuracy is solid and paired with a HRM it is a useful training tool. Live track is pretty neat as well. My girlfriend will pull it up on her computer while she is at work and send me messages to mash harder.


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

I know the premium bundle comes with the "out front" mount, but does anyone know if the 510 will fit on a K-Edge mount? And by that i mean is there enough room from the center of the K-Edge mount to the handlebars, because I know the 510 is about 2 cm longer than the 500.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

My REI dividend was posted to my account today. I immediately added a 510 bundle to the cart and I was out the virtual front door with a new 510. I should be set for the weekend, provided it arrives on the projected day (Friday)!


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

I got my REI refund as well. It was very tempting to just grab it in the store today but I was told the 20% off member coupons will be coming this weekend. The wait continues.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

JustinM said:


> I got my REI refund as well. It was very tempting to just grab it in the store today but I was told the 20% off member coupons will be coming this weekend. The wait continues.


I called REI to ask if it could be used for the GPS unit. They said no. That is what I remembered, but I thought for $80, it was worth a phone call.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

Interesting. I wasn't sure if it would be valid on such a big purchase. Well looks like I may be picking it up tomorrow then.


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

So I pulled the trigger on the 510 bundle today, to me the far superior satellite receiver convinced me to get it. I have had troubles with my 500 always recording around 30% less elevation gain than my buddy who also has a 500, so I figured time to upgrade. The live tracking, touch screen, bigger screen, and bike profiles are cool features as well and the phone connectivity looks interesting as well. Should have mine by Thursday or Friday if the shipping goes smoothing, and if I have good weather ( big IF living in Canada) I'll take it on a road ride and put my thoughts on it here. Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the impression it wasn't the price, but just a standard practice they have for GPS units (and a few other exclusions).


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, you're right. They put the details of this years coupon online and as usual it excludes GPS items.

From their website

"Discounts not valid on any item with GPS technology"


----------



## Unkown (Dec 25, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, only took one day to ship from amazon, will give a short review of it on the weekend, pretty sweet little device though.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

sooshee said:


> The only thing that is bugging me is the severe weather alerts, I think I'll have to turn off that feature. I live in Wyoming, I really don't need to be reminded that it's windy outside...


Shooshee- so just how does one turn off the stoooopid weather alerts anyways??

In Florida, "severe" weather is a frost (yea LOL) and a pesky "Weather alert/English watch" is popping up on my screen tonight  that 1) I could not actually view, nor 2) delete or dismiss, nor 3) keep it from coming back repeatedly during my evening ride thus making my screen basically unusable....grrrr. I went through all the settings (I think) and couldn't find any mention of weather warning settings.

Otherwise this thing rocks! User friendly, intuitive, great connectivity. But I have to get this useless feature disabled because summertime is coming, and with that will come....."severe storm warnings"


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

You can turn off the alerts from your phone, its under my device. Does anyone know how to make the speed sensor the default for distance? From my testing even with GPS turned off it would only register speed not distance. I was just spinning the wheel in the stand but I don't think that would make any difference.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

JustinM said:


> You can turn off the alerts from your phone, its under my device. Does anyone know how to make the speed sensor the default for distance? From my testing even with GPS turned off it would only register speed not distance. I was just spinning the wheel in the stand but I don't think that would make any difference.


I had this problem too. I did something and it worked out so that it now reads distance and speed on the trainer. Sorry, I don't recall what exactly it was, but I think I made sure the speed/cadence sensor was active in the bike I was using.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

Well now I know its possible, so thanks. I'll keep messing with it.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

JustinM said:


> You can turn off the alerts from your phone, its under my device.


DOH! DUH!

Regarding distance being measured from wheel vs GPS, is that where the "smart" vs 1 sec sampling setting comes in??


----------



## michaeld (May 18, 2009)

For the past couple months, Ive tried out 4 different GPS units (garmin edge 200, 500, 510 and Timex Cycle Trainer 2.0), and wound up settling on the Edge 510.

Everything started with the -*Edge 200*-. I wasnt looking for much in the way of performance, basically i wanted a computer i could put on a bike that i was planning on switching the wheels out of (mountain to road). The 200 worked well. The satellite acquisition time was reasonable. It seemed like it mapped well during the ride. That is to say no square edge turns around switchbacks. I loved how simple it was, and honestly, if it had the potential to add a heart rate monitor, i would have bought that. But what really stood out was the courses. Being able to plot out new places to go, then ride them, that opened up a whole new kind of riding. But without the heart rate monitor it had to go back.

Next I tried the -*Timex Cycle Trainer 2.0*-. Other people online noted it takes a little longer to find satellites, but when it gets them, it holds on. This seemed true. I dont have any empirical evidence to cite, but that was just the feeling I got. The price point of this was was great ($160) and it had a heart rate monitor, but navigating with it wasnt what i expected. The only way to create a route is to ride it. Then you save it. Then you can go back and ride it again. Without online plotting, it just wasnt the product I wanted. On a side note, this one did something unique. Once you press "start" and begin recording, you always have access to a map page that traces a line where youve been. (bread crumb style) The 200 didnt do that. That was good, but not enough.

Third was the -*Edge 500*-. Everyone raves about this, and its good, but it had problems I didnt expect. Its been said before that the satellite reception is spotty, and its true. Again, I have no proof since i never rode with more than one comp at a time, but it seemed to have the worst reception of all three. So if you live in an open area with a clear shot of the sky, the 500 will work fine. But I ride under a canopy in mountains and the 500 would beep in and out of the track all the time due to signal loss. Up sides? Heart rate monitor, online mapping, size. Also, this one had the best visibility in daylight of all three. The 510 isnt as good. In the end, i wanted reliable navigation, and this thread said the 510 had better signal than the 500, so i put up the extra $40 and got the 510.

About the -*Edge 510*-. First what i dont like. Its big. It doesnt look very slick. The 500 seemed cooler just looking at it. Personal oppinion... The touch screen works ok. All in all the button response is better on the 510 than the 500, but its still not very good. For example, I have to swipe a couple times to get it to change page once. But really those are all my complaints.

Heres why its great. 
-Satellite acquisition is the best of all 4. It finds its position in my *house*. 
- I know its superficial, but i like the color screen and new menus. The outer hardware is dull, but the internal software is pretty neat. 
-The lanyard! Ive modified past computers with a drill so I could install one of these. Thats just smart. After you knock one computer off your bars at 30 mph and watch it break to pieces, you learn to tie the thing down. Especially if it cost $400. 
-It draws maps like the Timex CT 2.0 *and* like the Edge 200. That is to say, it traces where youve been, (timex) and if you go on garmin connect, you can plan where you want to go (200). Heres why this is important. I mountain bike in illegal places that dont have roads on maps. When im climbing up one way, i pass a great jump that i want to hit on the way down, but for whatever reason, i can never find when i descend. The turns just look different down hill. Now Ill find them. Add that to the fact that i can plot out my courses for road rides, its the best of both worlds.

True the 510 is the most expensive of all 4, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $130 for the Edge 200 (or any of the others really) if its ultimately not going to do what I want it to do. Namely: consistent satellite reception, HR monitoring, and navigating with courses. It took some couponing and a healthy tax return to fund it, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Just wondering if there are more updates, opinions? Now that it's been a few months. Looks like the 500's are on sale now. I'm leaning towards the 510 but the price of the 500 is looking pretty attractive.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

Can the 510 be used with the backlight completely off? what's the visibility like then? I use my GPSMAP 62 with the backlight completely off and it's perfectly readable in daylight. I've read somewhere taht the best daylight readable with back light off screens are the non-touch ones. The touch screens were often needing backlights otherwise it's unreadable in daylight or any light.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I use my backlight on at all times. There are two modes: day and night. Both are very visible and easy to read. Battery life may be affected with it on, but I don't notice it with even a long week of riding. 

Worst thing about the 510 right now is the iPhone app. It was recently updated to allow editing titles, but it crashes constantly forcing you to download your entire garmin connect data. It is slow to upload new rides too.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I ended up getting the 510....just couldn't buy the "old" 500, even though it is probably more than adequate.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I use my backlight on at all times. There are two modes: day and night. Both are very visible and easy to read. Battery life may be affected with it on, but I don't notice it with even a long week of riding.


I'm wondering about the backlight too. I find the screen alot nicer to look at with the backlight on, was a little concerned about battery life.

Can you get 15+ hours with the backlight always lit? What level of backlight are you running?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I think my brightness is set somewhere in the middle, and I have ridden 7+ hrs for a single (century) ride. 15 hrs might be pushing it, but I don't have that data.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I think my brightness is set somewhere in the middle, and I have ridden 7+ hrs for a single (century) ride. 15 hrs might be pushing it, but I don't have that data.


Stated battery life is 18-20hours. Pretty sure that's without backlight. After a few rides without the light I will try it with it and see how much of an extra draw it is.

I never have had a ride go past 7hours myself. Long ones are usually 5-6.


----------

